
A system for growth = our MRR is up 800% - themarcthomas
https://doopoll.co/blog/how-we-grew-mrr-800-percent-six-months
======
mtmail
If I'm reading this right the growth grew by 800%, not the revenue?

"Overall, we increased SME revenue by 17% in this period."

"While the new MRR added is a small portion of the segment of customers who
predate the growth work we did, there are two really key things to note."

"Firstly, the velocity of this growth is impressive. This equates to an 800%
growth from September to March."

~~~
themarcthomas
Nuance is that the SME revenue overall grew by 17% but that the revenue
directly attributable to the work we did during those 6 months grew by 800%
from month 1 to month 6.

